# Resident Evil 1 auf dem PC unter Windows 7 spielbar machen?



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juni 2010)

HI,

Habe letztes Wochenende mit meinem Freund Resident Evil 5 durchgespielt und habe dabei festgestellt, dass ich gar nicht mehr so fit im Bezug auf die Story von Resident Evil 1 und folgende bin.

Resident Evil 1 ist ein Spiel für Windows 95 und es möchte bei mir unter Windows 7 (64bit) nicht laufen. Weiss jemand ob dies möglich ist oder ob es eventuell auch so etwas wie die dos-box auch schon für Windows 95 gibt.

Liebe Grüsse

Imba RoXXoR Schurke


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2010)

Versuch 1: 
Kompatibilitätsmodus - Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität und da auf Windows 95/98 stellen. Das Ganze stellst du VOR der Installation für die SETUP.exe auf der CD ein und anschließend für die Startdatei im Installationsverzeichnis. Nach Möglichkeit stellst du bei der Startdatei noch die Visuellen Designs etc. aus.

Versuch 2: 
Wenn du noch eine Installations-CD + Key von Windows 95/98 hast, dann nimm VirtualPC oder VM-Ware.


Für Tipps zu Classic-Games kannst du auch mal hier reinschauen.
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/board/

*g*


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juni 2010)

Vielen lieben Dank Herr Zamorra!

Soweit läuft das Spiel jetzt, nun muss ich es nur hinbekommen, dass es mit meinem Gamepad spielbar ist.

Greetz
Imba RoXXoR Schurke


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2010)

Hah da lob ich mir doch ne nette kleine Konsolensammlung .. *hust* meine*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAb zwar zur Zeit nur DC 1 & 2 als Survival Horror Game ...  aber RE 1 & 2 kommen auchnoch für die PSX... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

